# Woman Who Shot Stranger During Break-In: “Any Mother is Going to Protect Her Kid”



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ak-in-any-mother-is-going-to-protect-her-kid/


----------

